# Topping and FIMing



## legalize_freedom (Nov 20, 2009)

Will topping and FIMing encourage faster growth in lower shoots, and will this increase yield, or just devide the "typical" yield into more area.  ex: main large cola = many smaller bud sites, or is the yiels increased by fimming and topping?


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2009)

yes.. it encorages growth on lower branches because it redirects the growth hormones to thoose lower shoots. 
The increase in yeild is minimal though, "IMO". They only significant gain will be results of the entire canopy being closer to the light source, rather than only the main cola, again "IMO/E". 
Yeild is more likely affected by overall plant size, vegetative growth/time, and root zone size and health.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 20, 2009)

Feed the roots = more yield


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 16, 2009)

topped mine, LSTd the 2 main shoots, now have 5 shoots/future colas. all the same height. should, IMO, allow good light penetration. all things considered i would expect a better yield verses having done nothing. just trying to optimize my particular grow space/conditions. $


----------



## yungmoolababy (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes you will get more of a yield by topping and FIM'ing your plants.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks man...but that crop is a couple weeks from harvest now...lol


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Topping the plant means that you remove the main shoot located on the central stem. By doing so you will encourage the plant to grow into a bush with a lot of shoots.
And the technique FIMing leaves a small portion of the growth on the main shoot intact, the plant will for some reason assume that four shoots, instead of two, are the main shoots and they will grow evenly in height. The success of this method is usually up to the luck of the draw but you should make the cut circular so that the remaining tissue forms a &#8220;cup&#8221;. The same result can however be achieved by topping the plant twice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2011)

> Both of the techniques helps the plant growing faster.



This is not true..sorry...these techniques dont speed growth...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> This is not true..sorry...these techniques dont speed growth...



I agree, any damage to the plant is going to slow its growth down not speed it up. The only thing these methods do is allocate the plants resources to different areas of the plant until the damaged area is fixed. 

There is nothing you can do to speed up plant growth that involves damaging it. You can only make sure it has the optimum environment to do its best.


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2011)

Agreed as well....no way no how topping, fimming or removing lower branches for that matter will speed up growth...all three are more likely to slow growth down a bit till the plant heals. It does encourage side branching and helps in getting that bushy look we want.


----------



## BlueNose (Mar 11, 2011)

A topped/FIM'd plant shouldn't lose or gain anything but it does APPEAR to slow since the upward growth you expect is now being diverted at higher concentrations to the remaining tops. The plant will always grow at 100% capacity assuming its fed properly. The cut made is so superficial that the open wound dries and closes right before your eyes, the plant doesn't even flinch.


----------

